# Problème identification Instagram



## Angeline03 (21 Février 2021)

Bonjour,
J'ai un iPhone 11, iOS 14.4 et impossible d'identifier des gens sur mes photos Instagram : aucune suggestion de nom, impossible de taper le nom aussi, rien ne s'affiche. Le reste marche correctement. J'ai désinstallé l'app puis remis mais ça ne change rien.
Est-ce que quelqu'un a eu le même problème ? Une solution ?
Merci.


----------



## Chris K (21 Février 2021)

Facebook a désactivé, en décembre dernier, certaines fonctionnalités d’Instagram (respect de directives europennes, je ne sais pas si elles ont été réactivées)... c’est peut ça, peut-être pas.


----------



## Angeline03 (21 Février 2021)

Chris K a dit:


> Facebook a désactivé, en décembre dernier, certaines fonctionnalités d’Instagram (respect de directives europennes, je ne sais pas si elles ont été réactivées)... c’est peut ça, peut-être pas.


Merci mais ça n'est pas cela. Plusieurs personnes avec le même téléphone que moi exactement réussissent sans problème à identifier des personnes sur Instagram.


----------



## Chris K (22 Février 2021)

Ok ...


----------



## yoyoxx (14 Mars 2021)

Angeline03 a dit:


> Bonjour,
> J'ai un iPhone 11, iOS 14.4 et impossible d'identifier des gens sur mes photos Instagram : aucune suggestion de nom, impossible de taper le nom aussi, rien ne s'affiche. Le reste marche correctement. J'ai désinstallé l'app puis remis mais ça ne change rien.
> Est-ce que quelqu'un a eu le même problème ? Une solution ?
> Merci.


salut, pareille j'ai un iPhone 12 er ça me le fait , as tu trouvé une solution ?


----------



## Vinvin97 (15 Avril 2021)

Salut j’ai le même problème. Quelqu’un a une solution ?


----------



## Angeline03 (15 Avril 2021)

Salut, non, je n'ai pas trouvé. Pour ceux qui ont le problème, vous avez acheté où votre iPhone ? 
Moi sur Rakuten chez un site qui venait d'Italie.


----------



## Vinvin97 (15 Avril 2021)

Angeline03 a dit:


> Salut, non, je n'ai pas trouvé. Pour ceux qui ont le problème, vous avez acheté où votre iPhone ?
> Moi sur Rakuten chez un site qui venait d'Italie.


Moi il vient de chez Apple directement


----------



## bob le bricoleur (5 Juin 2021)

toi aussi ? j’ignore si l’on parle du même problème mais lorsque que j’appui sur mentionner quelqu’un sur ma propre photo, plus rien ne se passe comme si mon téléphone c’était figé et n’était plus tactile… j’avais réussi à pallier ce problème en réinitialisant complètement le téléphone (iPhone 12) mais le problème est revenu quelques jours après.


----------



## Vinvin97 (5 Juin 2021)

bob le bricoleur a dit:


> toi aussi ? j’ignore si l’on parle du même problème mais lorsque que j’appui sur mentionner quelqu’un sur ma propre photo, plus rien ne se passe comme si mon téléphone c’était figé et n’était plus tactile… j’avais réussi à pallier ce problème en réinitialisant complètement le téléphone (iPhone 12) mais le problème est revenu quelques jours après.


Je ne sais pas si c’est exactement le même problème. 
Personnellement je ne peux pas identifier quoique ce soit sur les photos Instagram. Que ce soit des produits (via mon compte pro) ou des personnes. Par exemple pour le cas des personnes, quand je crée une nouvelle publication et lorsque je tape sur « identifier des personnes », la fenêtre s’ouvre bien mais si je clique à l’endroit où je veux identifier quelque chose, rien ne se passe. 
Par contre si j’ai un post avec plusieurs photos, il arrive que je puisse identifier UNE SEULE chose, et uniquement sur la deuxième photo. C’est à rien y comprendre. 
Même en publiant la photo sans identifier, puis en cliquant sur « modifier » et « identifier » je ne peux toujours pas.


----------



## bob le bricoleur (6 Juin 2021)

Vinvin97 a dit:


> Je ne sais pas si c’est exactement le même problème.
> Personnellement je ne peux pas identifier quoique ce soit sur les photos Instagram. Que ce soit des produits (via mon compte pro) ou des personnes. Par exemple pour le cas des personnes, quand je crée une nouvelle publication et lorsque je tape sur « identifier des personnes », la fenêtre s’ouvre bien mais si je clique à l’endroit où je veux identifier quelque chose, rien ne se passe.
> Par contre si j’ai un post avec plusieurs photos, il arrive que je puisse identifier UNE SEULE chose, et uniquement sur la deuxième photo. C’est à rien y comprendre.
> Même en publiant la photo sans identifier, puis en cliquant sur « modifier » et « identifier » je ne peux toujours pas.


oui c’est cela ! nous avons tous deux le même problème …


----------



## Vinvin97 (6 Juin 2021)

bob le bricoleur a dit:


> oui c’est cela ! nous avons tous deux le même problème …


C’est sur iPhone 12 en plus de ton côté… ça a l’air d’être un problème de l’application directement, mais qui ne touche pas tout le monde visiblement… car avec tous les iPhones de mes proches ca fonctionne 
Faudrait essayer de contacter le support Instagram chacun de son côté et de leur envoyer ce topic car on a bien détaillé le problème, non ?


----------



## bob le bricoleur (6 Juin 2021)

Vinvin97 a dit:


> C’est sur iPhone 12 en plus de ton côté… ça a l’air d’être un problème de l’application directement, mais qui ne touche pas tout le monde visiblement… car avec tous les iPhones de mes proches ca fonctionne
> Faudrait essayer de contacter le support Instagram chacun de son côté et de leur envoyer ce topic car on a bien détaillé le problème, non ?


oui j’ai déjà essayé à de multiples reprises, le problème c’est qu’il est extrêmement compliqué de rentrer en contact avec leur service…


----------



## marvindory (9 Juin 2021)

Bonjour, j’ai le même problème depuis plus de 6 mois si quelqu’un a une solution, ce ne serait pas de refus


----------



## lindouu20 (7 Juillet 2021)

Bonjour, es ce que quelqu’un a une solution? merci à vous.


----------



## Angeline03 (7 Juillet 2021)

Bonjour, moi je n'ai toujours pas de solution. L'identification marche dans les stories d'Instagram mais pas sur les photos.
Et vous ?


----------



## ValeriyaMTP (2 Septembre 2021)

Bonjour,
Même problème avec le compte pro je n'arrive pas identifier ni produit ni personne. J'avais un iphone XR, j'ai pensé que le problème viens de téléphone, j'ai changé pour iphone 12Pro mais le problème est toujours là. 
En revanche je peux taguer si je me connecte depuis une tablette ou un autre téléphone (Android)


----------



## Loveincaribbean (8 Octobre 2021)

Bonjour, 
Même problème depuis l’achat de mon iPhone 11 en Avril 2020, impossible d’identifier qui que ce soit depuis un an et demi…


----------



## Oliviersynr (14 Octobre 2021)

Bonjour j’ai le même problèmes mais j’ai une théorie mais il faudrai que quelqu’un me le confirme 
Est-ce que vous avez la dernière version d’iOS ou une version antérieure personnellement je suis sur iOS 14.6 et je pense que il faut avoir la dernière version pour que sa fonctionne car mon amis a la dernière version et lui il peut identifier des personnes sur ses publication


----------



## Sly54 (14 Octobre 2021)

Oliviersynr a dit:


> je suis sur iOS 14.6


iOS 14 est en 14.8 mais je ne sais pas si cela permettrait de résoudre ton problème.


----------



## Oliviersynr (14 Octobre 2021)

Sly54 a dit:


> iOS 14 est en 14.8 mais je ne sais pas si cela permettrait de résoudre ton problème.


Je sais mais j’ai un iPhone 7 avec une batterie ou il reste 78% d’autonomie de vie donc je préfère pas la faire


----------



## Soohielevacart (7 Février 2022)

Angeline03 a dit:


> Bonjour,
> J'ai un iPhone 11, iOS 14.4 et impossible d'identifier des gens sur mes photos Instagram : aucune suggestion de nom, impossible de taper le nom aussi, rien ne s'affiche. Le reste marche correctement. J'ai désinstallé l'app puis remis mais ça ne change rien.
> Est-ce que quelqu'un a eu le même problème ? Une solution ?
> Merci.


Bonjour! J’avais se problème depuis hier et la seule chose que j’avais fait de different était de changer mon mot de passe récemment. 
J’ai complété dans l’application instagram : Paramètres > Sécurité > Contrôle de sécurité et activité aussi l’authentification à deux facteurs et voilà! Je peux de nouveau identifier des personnes/pages sur mes photos instagram!


----------



## Soohielevacart (7 Février 2022)

Vinvin97 a dit:


> Salut j’ai le même problème. Quelqu’un a une solution ?


Bonjour! J’avais se problème depuis hier et la seule chose que j’avais fait de different était de changer mon mot de passe récemment. 
J’ai complété dans l’application instagram : Paramètres > Sécurité > Contrôle de sécurité et activité aussi l’authentification à deux facteurs et voilà! Je peux de nouveau identifier des personnes/pages sur mes photos instagram!


----------



## Soohielevacart (7 Février 2022)

marvindory a dit:


> Bonjour, j’ai le même problème depuis plus de 6 mois si quelqu’un a une solution, ce ne serait pas de refus


Bonjour! J’avais se problème depuis hier et la seule chose que j’avais fait de different était de changer mon mot de passe récemment. 
J’ai complété dans l’application instagram : Paramètres > Sécurité > Contrôle de sécurité et activité aussi l’authentification à deux facteurs et voilà! Je peux de nouveau identifier des personnes/pages sur mes photos instagram!


----------

